# Sign of the times



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2007)

More snow today in Argentina, One man was in his swim trunks laying on a lawn chair enjoying the snowflakes 8) .


----------



## Ian (Jul 10, 2007)

No way! That's awesome...

All we have had is rain, ahh the taste of a UK summer!


----------



## Asa (Jul 10, 2007)

It's usually around 85-90 here. I didn't know they sold lawn chairs in Argentina :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 10, 2007)

atleast you get rain

over here in Washington(my area) we haven't even had clouds for four days, no rain in over a week


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2007)

Now today they said burneas aries got snow. probably did not spell that right!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 11, 2007)

Back in Colorado apparently they broke a heat record and it hit 126!

I spent summers growing up there and it'd get darn hot, like 113 hot but I'd have just died in 126 degree heat!

Now my crazy self is heading there Saturday for my birthday on Monday!

I'll probvably get more color in that week than I do all year long living here in California! lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2007)

8) Just make sure the color is not Sun Red! Take a sun umbrella to hide under, that's how us Southern Belles do! :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 11, 2007)

ahhhh ok maybe Ill go to China town out here and get me a nifty parasol with butterflies on it.


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

No. You want to get a parasol with pictures of parasols on it.

Its amazing how uncreative some people are...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Today it was so much cooler! :wink:

Butterfly,

Early Happy birthday!!!


----------

